# Traded for a Huskee - Won't Start



## agoetz2005 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all, first post. I recently traded an old .22 for an 18hp Huskee 46"cut garden tractor.

The owner said it ran when he parked it, but it doesn't now. I've replaced the battery, 15a fuse and the solenoid behind the firewall, and it has fuel and spark, but won't fire or catch.

Here's the specs.

Tractor 

Model 46370X60B
#44-20278
Date of Manufacture 1294

Engine - Briggs and Stratto 18hp twin

Model 422707
Type 1263-01
code 9405035A

Does it need to have the carb cleaned?

when I hold the spark plug wire it shocks me, should it do that through the insulation?

Gas is fairly new


Thanks in advance.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id go thru and change the fuel lines and clean the carb, change the fuel filter, check the air filter and change the spark plugs ( full tune up and oil change) - a sure fire way to see if it runs- dump a bit of gas directly into the carb and start it- it should run on what little you put in it. Id dump the gas tank and put all fresh gas in.

If youre getting shocked when holding the spark plug boot - its definitly getting enough spark - id wrap some electrical tape around the wires to protect them - a new magneto would run you $50 or more.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Jul 29, 2010)

$56 for a new Magento and spark plug terminals.

Called a couple engine shops and 1 guy was convinced it was a loose rocker and wanted $50/hr to mess with it.

Ebay has new 2ply carlisle tires/rims $63/pair, I just have to make sure the ID is right on the shaft.

Can I take the carb off and clean it without buying a new gasket, or will removing it destroy the gasket?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If youre careful - lightly spray the gasket with some WD 40 first to make it pliable and gently remove it- next time id change it tho. 

By the way i just looked into a carb rebuild kit for my '99 murray with a 17HP twin opposed - depended on how many bolts were in the fuel pump - 3 bolt is $20 and 4 bolt is $25.

Double check the rear axle for those rims before you buy them - huskees were built by Murray and MTD- if its a round 3/4" axle ( typical diameter for tractors) with a 1/4" keyway and uses E clips , a MTD style with the 1/2 round/ half flat axle , that uses a bolt directly into the end of the axle or a bolt style flange rim ( GT/heavy duty tractors) so you get the correct rims.


Is it an opposed ( heads go out the sides and are flat) or a v twin ( go to the front and have rocker covers) - opposed motors have no way to adjust the valves other then replacement- v twins however do have the rockers- correct me if im wrong, i dont believe v twins by briggs were made until sometime in the year 2000 ( the data plate on the flywheel cover would say- the 1st two numbers of the code are the date of the motor).


----------



## agoetz2005 (Jul 29, 2010)

It is an opposed twin

I cleaned the sand and pee yellow gas out of everything, changed the plugs, cleaned the boots, changed the oil, fuel lines, and filter.

Starts up fine now, needs a battery though

I only need the front tires. 16x6.5-8


----------



## agoetz2005 (Jul 29, 2010)

The axles measure .8**" something I can't remember. Front tires are on the way.

A new grille is $119 so that is going to wait, I really don't need the headlights anyway.

Other than that, the tires are coming from Wilard's small engies at $30/ea Discount tire says they'll put em on for $5 each.


----------

